# FS: 11 x Tin Foil Barbs ~8-10" $150



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

*FS: 11 x Tin Foil Barbs ~8-10" $150 [UPDADE: Can Split Up]*

Title updade didn't work, so thread moved here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=5703#post5703

sorry for inconvenience


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Great video!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

wow that looks amazing when all the tinfoil barbs and swimming together.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

The tank look so peaceful and happy, you should keep them its really look great with the setup.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

pmed plz condsider spliting them up


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> The tank look so peaceful and happy, you should keep them its really look great with the setup.


I really didn't want to sell them, but as I mentioned, they got bigger and they dont fit in the 125G tank anymore, so I had to move them to 155G.

I am only going to sell them as a group, which means low chance of someone taking it from me, which is a good thing. lol

Its really hard to let them go.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Discus said:


> pmed plz condsider spliting them up


sorry, selling as group only. look at PM for details.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

oh ya, they weigh more than a pound each.

Anyone who wants to buy should bring their own big buckets. ty


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

BUMPity bump


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## DDman (Apr 21, 2010)

Too bad, sale only in group.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

DDman said:


> Too bad, sale only in group.


I know...its a little hard for me to sell them still...I guess if no one here can house the whole group, then I will have to split them up.

If anyone wants to buy separate, PM me. If enough people are interested then I can split them up


----------

